# Blacklist??



## tome64 (Oct 1, 2007)

Has anyone elso run into having eMails returned from Durban Sands stating that you were on a blacklist?


----------



## Dori (Oct 1, 2007)

There was a discussion a while back about this topic. I don't know how to do a link, but if you search with the word blacklist, I'm sure those posts will come up.

Dori


----------



## thetimeshareguy (Oct 2, 2007)

I recently paid my annual levies at Lowveld Lodge and La Lucia Sands and had a lot of trouble emailing the resorts and the management companies like First Resorts -- it seems some of their servers reject certain email addresses. Emailing back and forth with RCI staff there, they say they experience the same thing, so it's not just emails from outside South Africa, but also within the country.

I recommend phoning or faxing when the situation gets really difficult, even though it costs money to call. In the end, with one resort, I sorted things out quickly on the phone after wasting a week trying to email. You have to place some value on your time.

The RCI South Africa staff can be helpful, too. Charl Bruwer forwarded a couple of emails for me. You can contact him at cbruwer@rci.co.za

BTW, the RCI folks can deposit your week for you once your levies are paid. Sometimes RCI North America has trouble doing that. I don't know why -- it's just one of those things...


----------

